# Brute Force cup holder



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been trying to find the loudervisions cup holder for sale online but haven't had any luck. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I've seen them on eBay recently.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I have too but their site is long gone I think.


----------



## skyscraper38 (Jun 25, 2009)

I searched there but couldn't find any. What did y'all search for?

This is all I could find http://www.ioffer.com/i/skull-cup-holder-kawasaki-4x4-brute-force-650-750-159111887?source=eisi
And they no longer sale it anymore.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I just tried on eBay, couldn't find one.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Couldn't find one on amazon either.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i got mine off ebay about 2 yrs ago. it might be a hard item to find now


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i sure would like to have one...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

When doing a google search seems they still have an active myspace page? Odd, I didn't know that was still around? Lol, but there was a contact us link.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Got mine from loudervision a year ago, had to call the guy to order it cause their web page was messed up good luck on your search


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anyone post up a good picture, guess I am gonna try making one myself. Need one, last ride just put a nice cold beverage in the netting spot on the front fender(Brute) and first muddy area guess where a big chunk landed?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Look at wood butcher and sloboy's avatar pic....they both have these on their brute


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

wish they made those for Rinnys. You guys think they might fit?


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

No they wont fit, plus there isnt a known way to order them anymore. :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

With the skills you guys all have, couldn't one of you make one? Compared to racks, bush guards, rad kits, etc...how hard could a cupholder be?


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Big D said:


> With the skills you guys all have, couldn't one of you make one? Compared to racks, bush guards, rad kits, etc...how hard could a cupholder be?


 
sounds like a challenge guys.....lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

It is just made from fiberglass molding,, give me s few hours an u will take mine off and post you up some pics


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)




----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

ok over estimated the time frame a bit,,,going to put you several picks couldnt find my tape measure (thanks kids!) so i used a 10 oz ultra for a scale in one of the pics


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

heres on more pic of it,,there cool looking and all but suck for a cup holder i have this ram mount on the rincon and it is bad a$$


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You know...I'm think'n that if one of you guys was to make a mold of that and was good enough with fiberglass to start making these...could be a money-maker for someone...:rockn: I don't think Loudervisions would care anymore....lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Nmk you might be on to something!!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

last I heard, Loudervisions was bought by another comany


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

K,,next time home from work I will be taking on a new challenge of fabing a few if these along with my led accent lighting project!!!_


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

seems simple enough, take the original some plaster and mold release and some luck lol


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

sloboy said:


> Nmk you might be on to something!!


and if you change the look a little, like no skull, it shouldn't infringe on any patents pending?? I think but I'm no patent attorney either.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

wcs61 said:


> and if you change the look a little, like no skull, it shouldn't infringe on any patents pending?? I think but I'm no patent attorney either.


 
you maybe right but with all the B.S. you have to go thru with a patent I doubt there was one,,but whats wrong with a little experimenting!!! sky i will let you know the out come,,,,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^I wouldnt care if it did.... I'd do it anyway. We're talking about a company who takes peoples money then never sends them a product and then blocks their email accounts... & doesnt answer the phone. We got yet ANOTHER email yesterday from an upset member who sent them money... & didnt get a product in return.

I've said here on this forum 100 times, if you send them money for something, dont come back here complaining cause you didnt get what you paid for, Everyone has been warned, don't buy from them.... If you havent been warned, here it is. DONT BUY FROM THEM. lol

:bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

:soapbox:^ nice speech! lol i agree 100% with you.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 14, 2011)

sloboy said:


> i have this ram mount on the rincon and it is bad a$$


Have this as well but im constantly fishing my coozy out of the creek when there's no beer in it.


----------



## kaos (Jul 3, 2011)

those are cool looking cup holders. but this is what i use.








it will hold 2 of about any thing up to the size of a 24 oz beer bottle. plus i have a place to put my smokes too


----------

